# Demon Protection which one??



## EnVme (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't know which one i should get 

2011 | Demon Flex Force Proline | Combo Pack $89.99 Demon Flex Force Proline | Combo Pack

or 

NEW 2012 | Demon Flex Force D3O Combo Pack $184.99 Demon Flex Force D3O Combo Pack


Does the D30 worth the extra money i'm going to spend?? and for the 2011 is the shorts too bulky??


----------



## ta5 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm wondering the same thing. Though, I'm only interested in the shorts. I haven't found any discussions of the Flex Force X shorts, only the older models without the d3o. I was also looking at the Hillbilly Butt Pads since they have pretty good reviews on amazon.


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

EnVme said:


> I don't know which one i should get
> 
> 2011 | Demon Flex Force Proline | Combo Pack $89.99 Demon Flex Force Proline | Combo Pack
> 
> ...


I would go with the NEW 2012 | Demon Flex Force D3O Combo Pack $184.99 but they raised the price to 204.99. Screw that.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Buy the more expensive one which qualifies for the free wax tuning kit, and I'll buy the kit off of you for $40


----------



## CornedBeef (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd get the cheaper one. Hard shell which I think would offer better protection


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

Did you end up buying the set yet? I wonder how it sets up...ie can I wear my base layer, then wear that stuff...and still be able to put a light fleece on top and my shell...

Wondering if wearing that get-up will have you sizing up your clothes


----------

